# Need PICS please!!!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As a project in my Web 101 class I have to make four web pages.. sort of a mini-website. I chose Bettas as my topic (of course LOL). 

I need at least 5 images but I'll probably put more like 10. I want pictures of different types of bettas so I'm coming here.

I need CLEAR pictures only please. Here is a list of pics I'd like to have:

Tail types (male or female)
Crown Tail
PK
HMPK
Spade.. if anyone has one
HM
comb tails
double tails

.... I've got VT covered.

Colors.. any tail type but preferably male in gender.
Butterflys
Mustard Gasses
Marbles
Blacks
Whites/Opaques
Orange Dals
Cambos
Soild Red and Solid Blue (i'd like these to be VT since these colors are what you primarily see in the pet stores)

Aquariums.. any size, shape, divided, planted, what ever you have.

Breeding setups.. tanks, foods, pictures of fry.. anything to do with breeding. Also if you have a picture of a female with breeding stripes.

If anyone has pictures from an actual show I'd REALLY appreciate them.


If anyone has any pictures of bad betta care.. i.e. small tanks, betta in a vase.. that type thing I could use it in a "what not to do" type deal.

I can't think of any more right now but if I do I'll add on to the list. This project is due this Thursday (4/29) so I need pics no later than tuesday!

Thanks so much and if I don't use your pics please don't be offended.. I'll be picking by what looks good with the web page. This "site" will only be up for a little while and then be deleted (pictures included) but if you would like me to credit you for the pics on the site just let me know and I can do that.

Oh.. and I'm not sure that anyone on here has Wilds but I'm just gonna mention that I am keeping my project strictly to Betta Splendens.. if I ventured into wilds it would get really messy.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is my copper dragon HM









Red CT









Yellow (not sure what his color is called) CT









My divided tank









Feel free to use any if you like them


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are awesome MS.. thanks!

ETA:.. I forgot to add I need pics of Dragons... any color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are my clearest pictures. I know they aren't the greatest, but my fish LOVE to move and ruin a good picture.lol The last one has some fin rot so you probably can't use that, but I just thought I'd put it in there.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are great BFC.

Actually I'd like to have some pics of fin rot, tail biting, ich, and any other diseases you may have encountered as part of my "Betta Care" page.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well from what you listed you wouldn't need a picture of my betta... I could do one of my tank. But now I only have pics of it half full and I lost my camera charger, I'll get some to you later


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Clamped fins on my SDT (HM?) Black Copper Rosetail:

Before:



After:



Tail biting in Wally opaque HM, before:



after:



OHM Mustard Gas, Dane:



Blue Cambodian CT, Cielo:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

kuklachica.. those are great. (sorry about the clamped fins BTW.. wish I knew how to help :-()


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of Whiskey's tank. Maybe you can use it.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a DBT pic for ya.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Feel free to use this photo of my little blue/white CT.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's pretty!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Divided 10 gallon









Veiltail









You need bubblenests!!









I believe Reese was a rosetail? He was marked as a deltatail though.









Deltatail









Not that great of a picture but shows both popeye and fin rot.









Red Dragon


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

SK those are great! 

They're all great y'all  thanks so much and keep 'em coming.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

This was supposed to go after Cade (vt) 
tailbiting/filter intake tube? after


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Crowntail, Augie...

























and then there's Nereus (he has either fin rot or hes a tail biter, so if you want to do an illness-type page, these give you some options.)


















Now Peanut, my Dragon PK (sorry, while he was at the breeder's he managed to get himself ripped up by another betta.)

































Then my veiltail's bubblenest if you need it.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow everyone's bettas are making me jealous!! They're so pretty  Especially the dragons!! Good luck on your website!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW

AMAZING PICS EVERYONE!!!

L0ve your set up VAY-G!!!! Sooooooo pretty!

Definately some sweet looking bettas!! <3


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

some of my best... hope they're any use to you!

my old kritter keepers 2.6g with heaters and lighting









new divider 130L. 1 heater and one large filter, cycled.








a nice bubblenest if you need one;








sorority 100L, heater, filter, cycled









orange, cambodian and comb tail royal blue females

























superdelta, opaque/blue








dragon superdelta, red turquoise








halfmoon, marble red/turquoise








butterfly superdelta


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Every ones pictures are amazing!! Oh and I forgot to ask, do you want me to take a picture of Zeus or do you want a "normal" PK?lol


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

This was my poor baby who died of dropsy recently:









You can kind of see his scales risen up and he looks really bad... Even the hospital tank didn't help him 

Here's my mom's betta named Delta :









And a picture of part of my sorority:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!I especially like Delta.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks drama


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oooh it would be awesome if someone had pics of the progression of a marble!! that would be a fun thing to add on a website (if you don't mind me suggesting it : )


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah a marble's progression would be awesome!

Greynova.. thanks for the pics. I LOVE the sorority pic.. its so cute! (I voted for it in the contest ;-))

BFC.. a picture of Zeus would be great! 


All the pictures are gorgeous.. I wish I could use them all!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have some pics of Gustav and Wolfie I could upload for Marbling.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you want a pic of a 5y/o betta... might be good to talk about how long they live and how they appear when older. mine has cataracts and tumors

Zeus my HM marbles progression

























Dragon HMPK- he wasn't fully flaring in these pics so he doesn;t look HM. Ill get some better pics in full flare later


























Metallic Blue HMPK- once again ill try for a full flare pic later


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW so many gorgeous pics. There are some great pics to choose from. Looks like it would be hard to choose.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

how about a pic of fin re-growth. 

Heres Kush my HM a couple months of healing after he was destroyed after he jumped the divider. You can crop the pic. I thought it was cute how my new guy is peering on the other side


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hehe Thanks 1fish2fish!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

beauitful fish everyone i want them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Zeus is SO hard to photograph, he zooms around everywhere.lol The first 2 are older pics and the rest are newer. The darker pictures I used the flash on. The second picture I love because you can see his finnage great...except you can't see his face! :roll: The pictures aren't that great, but just thought I'd post them just in case you liked one.  He's already starting to get more white on his bottom fin...gotta love marbles! ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's sooo pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I hope I can find some marbles as pretty as him at the show.


----------



## cloudgodd (Feb 26, 2010)

here are my 2 first is "sharky" HM (butterfly):




















Then we have "Shaka-pi" Split tail (his first day in tank










And what he looks like today:










and here is a pic of "Shaka-pi" 's 10-gal tank:


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Tofu, a male crowntail


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a decent one of what happens when your bf tried to rescue a female, and stick her in the tank with your VT male not knowing what would happen!!










MY MALE!!!!! Thankfully i nursed his fins back, and they looked great before he passed a yr later!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

cloudgodd love your boys they're gorgeous! and so are yours TeenyTinyTofu and mitsufishi


----------



## cloudgodd (Feb 26, 2010)

thanx  a lot of the fish in this thread are beautiful


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe you want to use my post of progression of clamped => normal fins? Not quite there yet, but it is interesting to see the change from Saturday to today (and probably better tomorrow) and what warm, clean water and a little salt will do!


----------

